
Remote team: what we learned as a team - pfume
https://medium.com/appaloosa-store-engineering/our-jump-into-a-remote-friendly-team-6af2fa8b7d6#.pal04rclx
======
GFischer
The article looks interesting, but it definitely doesn't match the submitted
title.

~~~
pfume
Thanks for your feedback, hope it matches better now :)

